# Indian Bosal vs side pull?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Subbing to reply later.


----------



## BaoisGlas (Feb 2, 2015)

I think your choice might depend on the amount of 'brakes' you need and what pressures your horse prefers. 

My own riding horse hates anything squeezing her head (she will try to bite when pressure is applied) but she goes in a rope halter, sidepull or hackamores. We are currently using a Sensation Floatation hackamore and used an LG before we changed to brass tack. I like these as you can adjust them to suit, I use mine in more of a sidepull setting, but if she does get strong or is in a silly mood I can just move my reins into another section, so I have more 'brakes'. The 'circle' hackamores (floatation, LG, flower etc) just can attach to your normal headstall.


----------

